# Welchen Lack für den Fahrrad Rahmen?



## Breezer_One (17. Juli 2006)

Soll für ne Freundin ihr Rad reparieren und neu lackieren das reparieren is kein Problem nur das Lackieren hab zwar vorher schon lackiert aber noch keine Fahrräder welchen Lack kann ich dazu nehmen kann ich so einen einfachen Lack ausm Baumarkt nehmen (sie wollte umbedingt Metallic) oder sollte ich da einen 2K Lack nehmen oder Acryl Lack? 

Wie muss ich das Rad vorher behandeln? Klar ist, das ich es abschökeln muss da sich ein bisschen Flugrost gebildet hat müsste ich den Lack komplett runterholen  oder kann ich diesen als Grundierung für den neuen Lack nehmen? Oder sollte ich den Rahmen gleich komplett neu Grundieren?

Hoffe bekomme ein paar antworten!


----------



## martin82 (17. Juli 2006)

Puhh.... da tust du dir nen ganz schönen Stress an... hoffe die Braut is heiss.... 

eigentlich lohnt es sich kaum so nen rahmen komplett zu lackieren... die arbeit und zeit du dafür brauchst könnte man auch für nen neuen investieren.
Ich hab neulich die Standrohre meiner Gabel lackiert... ein paar Tipps:
abschleifen sowieso... restlack kann als grundierung dienen, wenn du allerdings den rost wegmachen willst muss du warscheinlich den ganzen lack wegschmiergeln... und dann neu grundieren und lackieren
Ich habe Autolack ausm Baumarkt verwendet und anschliessend mit Klarlack "versiegelt"...
Zum Thema lackieren gibts hier auch zahllose threads (suchfunktion) bes. für Gabeln (siehe ttp://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=163793)

viel Vergnügen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heizerer (17. Juli 2006)

wurde ja schon gesagt - ansonsten sind die Baumarktsprühlacke heutzutage sehr gut und für Normalräder zu sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## marcela (19. Juli 2006)

Ohne Einbrennen hält der beste Lack nur unzureichend. Die Vorbehandlung (Schleifen und Spachteln) dauert ewig und ist reine Handarbeit. Mit Pistolenreiniger kann man alten Lack problemlos entfernen, das rücken die Lackierer aber ungerne raus. Die Mengen an Lack für einen Fahrradrahmen werden immer unterschätzt, ein Kollege (Lackiermeister) hat 2 Kilo Farbe für einen normalen Rahmen gebraucht - man pulvert viel daneben, Anfänger gehen mit der Dose immer viel zu dicht ran, um Lack zu sparen.

Nach dem Lackiern müssen Steuersatz und Tretlager gefräst werden, dazu brauchst du Spezialwerkzeug, welches nur gute Werkstätten haben. Das Einpressen der Steuersatz-Lagerschalen sollte man auch mit Spezialwerkzeug machen - alles in allem insgesamt ne teure Sache!


----------



## HT-Biker-Aut (19. Juli 2006)

Ich hab schon einige Rahmen einfach aus der Sprühdose raus lackiert. Ist an sich kein Problem.

Die Vorarbeiten am Rahmen sind sehr wichtig. Er muss auf jeden Fall angeschliffen werden, wenn nicht sogar bis aufs Grundmaterial abgeschliffen (würde ich empfehlen; ist durch Sandstrahlen machbar).

Dann einfach Grundierung aufsprühen, trocknen lassen. Lack aufsprühen und trocknen lassen, dann das ganze mit Klarlack überziehen. Fertig.

Dass man irgendwelche Geschichten nachfräsen muss, ist beim normalen Lackieren fast unnötig, da ja keine 1/100mm-starken Schichten wie z.B. beim Pulverbeschichten aufgebracht werden.


----------



## wusel58 (19. Juli 2006)

Wenn du nicht ausschließlich auf 2-K Autoreparaturlacke zurückgreifst, wirst du dich in 1-2 Jahren schwer ärgern werden.......


----------



## BOOZE (19. Juli 2006)

marcela schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Einbrennen hält der beste Lack nur unzureichend. Die Vorbehandlung (Schleifen und Spachteln) dauert ewig und ist reine Handarbeit. Mit Pistolenreiniger kann man alten Lack problemlos entfernen, das rücken die Lackierer aber ungerne raus. Die Mengen an Lack für einen Fahrradrahmen werden immer unterschätzt, ein Kollege (Lackiermeister) hat 2 Kilo Farbe für einen normalen Rahmen gebraucht - man pulvert viel daneben, Anfänger gehen mit der Dose immer viel zu dicht ran, um Lack zu sparen.
> 
> Nach dem Lackiern müssen Steuersatz und Tretlager gefräst werden, dazu brauchst du Spezialwerkzeug, welches nur gute Werkstätten haben. Das Einpressen der Steuersatz-Lagerschalen sollte man auch mit Spezialwerkzeug machen - alles in allem insgesamt ne teure Sache!



So ein Quatsch!!
Ich habe schon bestimmt an die 30 Rahmen lackiert, im schnitt brauchst du so um 80 gr. Lack, egal ob 2K oder anderer, und selbst davon bleiben nur ca. 60% auf dem Rahmen.
Und noch so ein Quatsch, warum sollte der Rahmen gefräst werden, wurde er schon im Werk, unnötig, bei Stahl eh Quatsch! Abkleben reicht völlig!

Würde mir gar nicht so viel arbeit machen, die rostigen Stellen entfernen, alten Lack leicht anrauhen, nicht schleifen (3M mattierfliess) schön füllern, Lack drauf und fertig.


----------



## Kayn (19. Juli 2006)

@marcela

eingebrannt wird nur die emaile- oder pulverbeschichtung, wenn man normalen nasslack einbrennen würde könnte der lack eine viel dünnere konsistenz bekommen, es würden womöglich plötzlich nasen enstehen und blässchen, da der lack kochen würde.

mit den Baumarkt lacken hab ich komischerweise die beste erfahrung gemacht, aber man sollte mindestens z.B. K-Auto (Kwasny) Lack nehmen und 2K Klarlack.

wobei ich meistens sogar spaare und mir die grundfarbe eine gruppe niedriger kaufe, wenn man die lacke ohne anständigen klarlack fährt, enstehen nach zirka. 3 jahren risse, und beosonders stossfest sind diese lacke auch nicht.

aber ich glaub mitlerweile ist Multona das billigste was man von Kwasny bekommt und da taugt der lack schon etwas mehr...


----------



## marcela (19. Juli 2006)

Also komischerweise wird jedes Auto, jeder Kotflügel usw. nebenan eingebrannt, wobei "brennen" falsch ist, weil es nur 60°C sind. Wer die Lagersitze nicht fräst, baut einfach nur Pfusch, dann drücken die Steuersatz-Lagerschalen eben den überflüssigen Lack weg? klar, geht, wenn man 5x nachstellt... Man kenn ne Menge zusammenpfuschen, Stand der Technik ist das noch lange nicht.


----------



## Yetis (19. Juli 2006)

Normaler Reparaturlack (egal von welcher Firma) hält wirklich nicht so gut, entweder weil er nicht in die Brennkammer kommt oder weil er auf anderer Lösungsmittelbasis hergestellt wird.
Normaler Spiritus macht einem Originallack nichts aus, sollte man aber nicht bei reparierten Stellen (z.B. zur Entfettung bei der Aufklebermontage) anwenden.


----------



## hank_the_tank (1. August 2006)

also wenn du nur nen stahlrahmen für ein stadtrad lackieren willst is das völlig ok. das hab ich auch grad gemacht, sieht super aus. am besten nimmst du mattlack, der verzeiht kleine fehler.
nen 1000 euro rahmen würde ich aber nicht selbst lackieren

ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

